# Favorite thing to do when camping



## Spotlite (Aug 14, 2008)

We like to sit up late at night and play cards and tear up some chips and salsa

We do fish allot though, we leave jugs out and check them every 2 hours all night long.


----------



## Havana Dude (Aug 14, 2008)

I have found myself just wanting to chill. We went about 3 weeks ago to Stone Mountain, saw the sights, then came back down to Reed Bingham for 3 day/nights. I really usually just want to hang out. I don't get much down time at home so I use this time to relax. I actually took about a 1.5 hour nap on this last trip and it felt good. Now I do have to balance this with the wants of the family, so me and my daughter usually go drown a few crickets in some waterhole, but thats about it. Sometimes we'll dig out a board game, or play cards. I usually stay out by fire till late night listening to some old country on the XM.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Aug 14, 2008)

Fish, cook, hike, take it easy, and have a cold one.


----------



## fishndinty (Aug 15, 2008)

We make hobo pies.  You know, the ones you make with white bread and fruit filling on the fire with those pie irons and some butter and sugar on the outside.....they are AWESOME!!!


----------



## willec (Aug 15, 2008)

Read books and enjoy the view.  I also like cooking outside on the grill.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Aug 15, 2008)

Grill alot, Play cards till the wee hours of the morning and then the most important thing is I take a nap everyday I'm there.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 15, 2008)

Swamp Runner said:


> Grill alot, Play cards till the wee hours of the morning and then the most important thing is I take a nap everyday I'm there.



Yeah me too. I also like to fish and just sit around the campfire and talk to friends.


----------



## garndawg (Aug 15, 2008)

Sit and watch the fire pop, with a cold glass of iced tea in my hand...


----------



## win280 (Aug 15, 2008)

Poke the fire a lot I  have solved most of the worlds problems at least once while poking a big fire with my favorite beverage beside me.
(non aloholic of course)


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 15, 2008)

win280 said:


> Poke the fire a lot I  have solved most of the worlds problems at least once while poking a big fire with my favorite beverage beside me.
> (non aloholic of course)



Yep,I have spent some real quality time just sit'n and poke'n the fire. At Thanksgiving and New Year my family(6 rv's worth) camp at Red Top Mt SP and we have a blast playing cards , eat'n ,watch'n football on Direct TV and sit'n round the fire.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2008)

I like to jusr set around a  fire and talk to friends, and watch the stars.


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 15, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> I like to jusr set around a  fire and talk to friends, and watch the stars.



Me,too.Sometimes break out the git-tar and sing a few "story songs."


----------



## 24tesla (Aug 15, 2008)

Sit and visit around a camp fire. Roast Marsh mellows or do smores with the kids, catfish all night, and just enjoy the sounds at night.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 15, 2008)

24tesla said:


> Sit and visit around a camp fire. Roast Marsh mellows or do smores with the kids, catfish all night, and just enjoy the sounds at night.



Coyote howls and owl hoots. Come deer season I will be listening.


----------



## Randy (Aug 15, 2008)

A warm scotch around a hot fire.


----------



## F14Gunner (Aug 15, 2008)

24tesla said:


> Sit and visit around a camp fire. Roast Marsh mellows or do smores with the kids, catfish all night, and just enjoy the sounds at night.


Try this for the kids. You'll need a good stick clean aprox 3/4" in dia about 4'long, preferably green works best. . Clean the stick about 8 to 10 â€œinches on one end. 

Now for the ingredients 

Depending upon how many are involved, get some wampumâ€™s, you know those biscuits in the can, you know the ones you womp on the counter to open.  Grandâ€™s to be exact.
Have available some pudding snacks and a can of your favorite frosting. 

Take the biscuit and kneed it out to a long piece of dough.  Hold the end of it over the cleaned portion of the stick, and wrap it down in a spiral form. 

Hold over the fire till cooked, it will be golden brown.  

Cool slightly, remove from the stick.

Fill it with the pudding and apply some frosting to the outside. 

You now have a campfire Éclair


----------



## BubbaD (Aug 15, 2008)

I think you folks have about covered ours too 

In no random order:

Build the fire
poke the fire
sit around the fire
spit in the fire

sleep in the hammock
sleep in the chair
sleep in the camper

cooking
grilling

fishing
making stink baits
looking for critters

riding bikes with the kids
throwing the baseball/football

eating
fishing
reading
visiting

and best of all....Turning OFF the cell phone


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 15, 2008)

Here's one of my grandsons learning to enjoy the fine art of camping:


----------



## stev (Aug 15, 2008)

Break out the smores.


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 15, 2008)

BubbaD said:


> ....Turning OFF the cell phone


God only knows how bad I wished I could. Not only do I have to keep my cell phone with me, but I have drag a derned ole lap top with me toso every night after we cook, I get my work done, takes about 1.5 hours and then its back to play time 


Jeff Young said:


> Here's one of my grandsons learning to enjoy the fine art of camping:




thats about as good as it gets to. love to lay around and we done started taking a fan with us just in case the wind is not blowing enough


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 15, 2008)

i make the same things as f14gunner but use honey in them. dang it boy !!!  we like to explore , fish , photograph , poke the fire. i toast a mean marshmallow too !!!  we play cards and just bought a set of washers and that is one fun game.  i sit a spell by the fire at night but like to turn in pretty early so i can get up with the crows in the mornin' . that is my time, quiet , alone, my fire , my coffee and me !!!


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Aug 15, 2008)

Bocce ball during the day and dominoes (chicken foot or mexican train) or cards at night. Along with the grillin and sleepin and fishin and what not.


----------



## Backcountry (Aug 15, 2008)

fishing, eating and a good fire


----------



## BRANCHWYNN (Aug 16, 2008)

*thats it....*



rangerdave said:


> Me,too.Sometimes break out the git-tar and sing a few "story songs."


 
aint nothing like sitin aound listenin to somebody play the guitar and singin together.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Aug 16, 2008)

Nappin


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 16, 2008)

BRANCHWYNN said:


> aint nothing like sitin aound listenin to somebody play the guitar and singin together.



Home-made music is as good as it gets,for me!


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 20, 2008)

fish, eat, hike and sometimes alittle wiffle ball..


----------



## huntemup (Aug 29, 2008)

A Box of Wine after a lonnnnnng day on the AT!


----------



## Tim L (Dec 7, 2008)

Fish while listening to a ballgame on the radio...


----------



## Sargent (Dec 7, 2008)

BubbaD said:


> I think you folks have about covered ours too
> 
> In no random order:
> 
> ...



Add the occasional (not too many) adult beverage to this list and it is perfect.


----------



## Branchminnow (Dec 7, 2008)

sit and listen to the trout stream gurgle, around the campfire, after a long day of trout fishing and after supper.................


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 7, 2008)

There's nothing in this world like sitting around the fire real late at night, telling lies, and watching the stars spin above your head.


----------



## KDarsey (Dec 9, 2008)

Just reading this does me good......

A few years ago we used to camp at Trackrock and every night several families would gather at a different  campsite each nite, bringing cakes, pies,coffee, hot chocolate, cold drinks, whatever you wanted to share and we would sit around the fire and eat, drink and tell stories and jokes and about our days adventures. It was really interesting to hear the older people tell stories from days gone by. It was amazing that the kids were so into it they would sit and listen and you hardly knew they were there.


----------



## MisterClean (Jan 4, 2009)

Take a campfire grill and Krispy Kreme doughnuts (do not even think about grocery store ones - they are a joke)  Burn your fire down until you get a good coal bed and set your grill about a six inches to a foot above.  Roast the doughnuts over the coals until they begin to drizzle sugar and turn brown.  Simply fantastic!

Hint:  Don't try over a smokey fire - coals only.


----------



## papasmurff (Jan 25, 2009)

Branchminnow said:


> sit and listen to the trout stream gurgle, around the campfire, after a long day of trout fishing and after supper.................


listening to who can tell the biggest story. when are we going to get together.


----------



## georgia357 (Jan 26, 2009)

willec said:


> Read books and enjoy the view.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Mar 26, 2009)

lay around the fire and reminisce, plan the next days hunt/fish, and let the smoke carry away lifes worries...


----------



## dutchman (Mar 26, 2009)

Cook and eat.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Cook and eat.


 
x2 + sleep and repeat as often as necessary.


----------



## whitworth (Mar 26, 2009)

*Use to love getting off alone*

Hike in the morning, and/or fish.  Get under a tarp in the late afternoon, cook the big meal of the day and read a little, rain or shine.  

Have a bunch of unread classical books.  Like to get out in a month or so.


----------



## DAWG POUND (Mar 29, 2009)

sit around the fire a talks about what we like nascar and dawgs and most any thing thats come to minds


----------



## Spotlite (Mar 29, 2009)

I got to get some pics up from our last trip. We got several trips lined up for the rest of the year.

Gonna try to cook a hog all night before it gets to hot.


----------



## Oldstick (Mar 30, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> x2 + sleep and repeat as often as necessary.



X3, I thought I was the only one...


----------



## Robert 31320 (Mar 31, 2009)

Relax during the day.  Build fire, sit by fire, poke fire, relax until way into the night.  Of course I haven't camped in years but we have backtard campires nearly every weekend when it's cool.


----------



## jola (Apr 8, 2009)

What do your kids do when you go camping?  I want my kids to relax and create their own entertainment without a bunch of hi-tech toys, but I don't want them to get bored.  We take their bikes....what else do your children take / do / play?  And how old are they?  Ours are 10 and 12.

What are washers?


----------



## Mr W. (Apr 10, 2009)

I like to see how lazy i can be..  Our kids are 13, 8, 3 and they pretty much intertain themselves. We don't take toys. The oldest reads all day and the two little ones stay on playground or in creek catching crawdads and tadpoles. Man i can't wait till our next trip!


----------



## 30 06 (Apr 10, 2009)

Fishing, hiking, cooking,talking with friends, napping, and the best for last sitting by the fire and just plain relaxing.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Apr 10, 2009)

30 06 said:


> Fishing, hiking, cooking,talking with friends, napping, and the best for last sitting by the fire and just plain relaxing.



Times two on this and just about all the above....
But now My wife she don't camp unless I rent a Cabin for her so we just don't go together.....


----------



## Smokey (Apr 10, 2009)

Spotlite said:


> We like to sit up late at night and play cards and tear up some chips and salsa
> 
> We do fish allot though, we leave jugs out and check them every 2 hours all night long.



As little as possible.
No phone, no TV, no radio!!


----------



## BRANCHWYNN (Apr 11, 2009)

CAMPING is just a by-product of SLOWING DOWN-RELAXING-SPENDING TIME WITH FRIENDS/FAMILY-AND REALIZING how precious TIME is and what is important in this LIFE. TYG


----------



## ponyboy (Apr 18, 2009)

Branchminnow said:


> sit and listen to the trout stream gurgle, around the campfire, after a long day of trout fishing and after supper.................



thats it ...............


----------



## tylerhortman (May 12, 2009)

a site on the edge of a lake, cold beer in my hand, hot dogs over the fire and a guitar


----------



## Corey (May 12, 2009)

After everyone goes to bed set there by myself and just 
watch the fire as it goes out to the last flame, Not a care 
in the world at that point.


----------



## Paymaster (May 12, 2009)

Corey said:


> After everyone goes to bed set there by myself and just
> watch the fire as it goes out to the last flame, Not a care
> in the world at that point.



I like that as well. I like being away from traffic, and being able to hear the owls and coyotes.


----------

